# Ist ein Desknote eine gute Alternative?



## Harzteufel (16. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Notebook für meine Eltern bei Ebay über ein sogenanntes Desknote gestolpert. Ehrlich gesagt, habe ich davon noch nie etwas gehört, wobei es sich für meine Eltern gut eignen würde... Sie wollen aus Platzgründen keinen Desktop-PC haben, könnten aber auf nen Akku (wie beim Notebook) verzichten, da Sie nur zu Hause damit arbeiten wollen (Textverarbeitung und ein bissl Internet).

Würdet Ihr davon eher abraten oder ist es für die oben genannte Zwecke die optimale Lösung?


Vielen Dank für Eure Reaktionen,
Gruß Harzteufel


----------



## Skinner (16. August 2005)

Es ist theroretisch eine Alternative nur musst du auch damit rechen, dass das Geräte Qualitativ nicht top ist.

Ich hab einmal einen Test von einem Desknote gelesen und die Verarbeitung war horror.

Ich würde auf einen Laptop zugreifen oder einen Barbone.

mfg


----------



## Harzteufel (17. August 2005)

Hey Skinner,
ich habe bisher aber fast nur gutes im Netz finden können... Wie gesagt, kenn mich damit nicht so aus... Was verstehst Du denn unter schlechter Verarbeitung? Was kann ein Barebone, was ein Notebook oder so nicht kann/hat?

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Skinner (18. August 2005)

Hallo,

Das mit dem Desknote ist zwar schon sicher ein Jahr aus, unter schlechter Verarbeitung konnte man bei diesem Modell verstehen das bei hoheren Laufwerkdrehzahlen das Laufwerk aufsprang und dergleichen.

Ein Barbone ist ja nur ein PC in einem kleinen Gehäuse (Wohnzimmerpc). Sie bieten auch alle Vorteile eines PCs. Sie können leistungsstark oder leise sein oder beides in einem Kompromiss vereinen. 
Weiters hat man eine "ordentliche" Tastatur anhängen. 
Man wird aber gezwungen einen externen Bildschirm zu verwenden das bei einem Notebook oder Barbone durch das eingebaute Display nicht umbedingt der Fall ist.
Und man hat sicher gute Aufrüstmöglichkeiten da ein Barbone wie oben gesagt nur ein PC ist und auch die Standartkomponenten verwendet.

mfg


----------



## Harzteufel (18. August 2005)

Hallo,
und danke für die Antworten... Kannst Du dich zufällig noch an den genauen Typ erinnern... Meinst Du, dass es bei jedem Desknote so ist? Irgendwie bin ich jetzt etwas unsicher geworden...
Was hältst Du den von diesem Geräte?
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5226030617&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1

MfG


----------

